# Auditors pay



## Revenuecycle (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to charge when doing an audit on a private physician per month. I will be doing audits monthly for this provider but I am unsure how to charge. 

Thanks


----------



## em2177 (Feb 7, 2013)

What state are you located in?


----------



## Revenuecycle (Feb 8, 2013)

NY......Northern NY


----------

